# Breeding Hierodula Membranacea /B. mendica



## Exotic-Mantis (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey guys,

I am trying to breed hierodula Membranacea, the male seems ready and willing, however the female doesnt allow him to mount, any reasons why she would do so? I'm assuming she's too young?....... (Not sure her age, i'll find out)

...............................

Also, for those with B. mendica, how long does it take till the male builds courage to confront the female? My male mendica is such a punk!  

Thanks

Eros


----------



## Ian (Sep 15, 2005)

yup...I agree with the blephs. I keep mine all in together, didnt realise they could be kept communally. That way, he will mate when he is ready.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Sep 15, 2005)

b.mendica are communal??


----------



## Ian (Sep 15, 2005)

yeah, I had a question mark on that when I first heard...put mine together though, about a week ago, and all seem to be fine.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Sep 15, 2005)

oh wow thats cool, if only I had something big to put em in :?


----------



## Reeves (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm pretty sure B. mendica is only communal when really well fed, but cannibalism is always a possibility.


----------



## francisco (Sep 15, 2005)

I agree with reeves.

I had mine living together the male mounted the females twice but the second time he was dinner.

and the ooth never hatched bummer!

regards.

FT


----------



## Ian (Sep 16, 2005)

haha, they do seem quite aggressive towards their food. I will make sure they are kept well fed..dont want these lil beautiues getting eaten.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

